# Rubina watch - movement help, maybe FHF?



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I found this working wreck on ebay and sported £20 on it because Rubina was one of the "other brands" owned by Allaine Watch SA post 1960 under Auguste Petignat. I thought it likely to be by Allaine because the shield symbol over the Rubina is similar to the signature on later Allaine watches. The 33.5mm case with minimalist dial and sub-seconds hand also recalls Allaine watches that some on here have or had in the past, though it's not an uncommon design for other brands.

Allaine registered Rubina in Oct 1959, recorded in the Swiss Commercial Register, and adverts listing Allaine, Dania and Rubina as Allaine Watch brands appear in Davoine from 1962 until 1970. The name had previously been registered by Marvin Watch Co. in 1950, but they released it in October 1955.

The movement looks familiar and I was thinking FHF, but a trawl of Ranfft didn't produce an exact match. Can anyone place it?


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Any pictures of the front of the movement?


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

This looks like a Arogno watch factory movement to me (based In Arogno Switzerland) , the A151/152/153 , decent quality movements . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I should have added , there could be shield with an A inside it under the balance wheel , although it could be hidden by the balance cock .

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&0&2uswk&Arogno_152


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Or you could show us the " front " of the movement.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

simon2 said:


> Or you could show us the " front " of the movement.


 My record of even getting a movement out of these old watches is pretty appalling, let alone taking off the hands and face. I know what to do, but it always seems to go wrong. Stems hate me.  Luckily, Taz has reminded me where I've seen this before, so it probably isn't necessary.

The other question, I suppose, is whether anything can be done to restore the dial.



Tazmo61 said:


> This looks like a Arogno watch factory movement to me (based In Arogno Switzerland) , the A151/152/153 , decent quality movements . :thumbsup:


 That reminds me where I've seen this before - a very similar Allaine that was on Ebay a while back, described as having an Arogno movement and with the 'A' you describe just about visible. I also have a precendent for Rubina with Arogno. The Ranfft picture looks identical to me, so I think that's it. :thumbsup:

Sellers' pics from Ebay ... top: the Allaine 17j with Arogno, bottom: Rubina 17J with Arogno 151.


----------

